# Question: direct feeding corals



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I have read about people direct feeding corals so the food is released right above the coral. Should you do that with coral "Fuel" from aquavitro? Or is it like fertilizer where it is too concentrated and therefore you must let it dilute in the water?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ive had success directly feeding the corals shrimp and other food. For the guys that know me i feed them the Reef Frenzy food and they love it. I turn off all the pumps and just spot feed them. For the SPS i mix reef roids, reef frenzy, and reef chilli in a bottle, give it a good shake and spot feed, and then after a few minutes the pumps come back on. I leave the return pump off for about an hour so the corals have a chance to feed. 

when i don't have time i just turn off the return pump and toss the food in near the MP40s and let it spread all over the tank.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Ive had success directly feeding the corals shrimp and other food. For the guys that know me i feed them the Reef Frenzy food and they love it. I turn off all the pumps and just spot feed them. For the SPS i mix reef roids, reef frenzy, and reef chilli in a bottle, give it a good shake and spot feed, and then after a few minutes the pumps come back on. I leave the return pump off for about an hour so the corals have a chance to feed.
> 
> when i don't have time i just turn off the return pump and toss the food in near the MP40s and let it spread all over the tank.


Where is the best place to get the food?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

what Paul said ...

In addition, I use a plastic soda pop bottle cut in half to spot feed as well. 

I place it over my dendro or torch so the shrimp doesn't come over and steal the food.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Midland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have read about people direct feeding corals so the food is released right above the coral. Should you do that with coral "Fuel" from aquavitro? Or is it like fertilizer where it is too concentrated and therefore you must let it dilute in the water?


Fuel should be added to the water, not target fed.

For coral food close to you, Big Als carries the Sea Chem phytoplankton and zooplankton. It's good, and easy cause it doesn't need any special handling (like fridge or freezer). Sometimes, esp if you ask them, they will get live phyto and live Rotifers as well.

I really like the Reef Nutrition line of live and refrigerated foods from Canada Corals. But I also use the Fauna Marin Ultra powder as an additive.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Julian's Thing. 















Taipan gave me one about a year ago, it is such a great feeding tool!


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help and ideas! Is "Fuel" a vitamin supplement type of product or is it an actual food. Crayon, I assume from what you are saying I should use other foods as well as Fuel - correct?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuel is a carbohydrate, vitamin and amino acid supplement. It will support your coral growth, but you still need food.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

TBemba said:


> Where is the best place to get the food?


I get ReefRoids and Reef Chilli from BRS.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Reef chili twice a week supplemented with fuel twice a week works very well in my tank.

Only problem with this schedule is the amount of algae it produces. I might do fuel only once a week


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

I spot feed my corals, similar to Paul, and still manage to run a LNS.

On a side note, I also accidently spot fed myself a box of chocolates today, not that you care, but a word of warning, do not over feed...as Alt says, it causes nutrient issues.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

paulie said:


> I spot feed my corals, similar to Paul, and still manage to run a LNS.
> 
> On a side note, I also accidently spot fed myself a box of chocolates today, not that you care, but a word of warning, do not over feed...as Alt says, it causes nutrient issues.


A whole box???? That's a good day.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Crayon said:


> A whole box???? That's a good day.


I'd be slimmer if someone else had to feed me!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone know who carries Fauna Marin Ultra powder locally? Thanks


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Aquavitro fuel is primarily amino acids that help in the colouration and growth (flesh) of coral. It should not be target fed but "broadcasted" throughout your system. You can opt to do this over time by dripping/dosing or apply "shots"/small quantities via the sump or overflow. 

My own experience and advice (for what it's worth): Start with 1/2 recommended dosage and increase over time. You can start taking notes on colouration and potential algae blooms from the product. Also: Do not dose/pour directly over or near anemones. They don't seem to like it too much. If anemones shrink; they will open back slowly. Not to worry.

Secondary note: "Julian's Thing" is a very cool product. Especially those with long/deep displays or for those that have phobias about sticking your hand/arm in your system.

Tertiary note: Aquavitro smells almost edible/comsumable. Strange fact.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Does anyone know who carries Fauna Marin Ultra powder locally? Thanks


CRS (aka Coral Reef Shop in Burlington--this is the required filler to make the post long enough to meet the criteria of the forum gods)


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Crayon said:


> CRS (aka Coral Reef Shop in Burlington--this is the required filler to make the post long enough to meet the criteria of the forum gods)


 ... thanks man!!!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

It's true. We carry a full line of Fauna Marin products. Here are the additives and supplements that we currently have in stock. We're uncertain on which "Ultra" powder you are looking for. Apparently the Fauna Marin marketing Team really likes using the word "Ultra" in their products.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Coral Reef Shop said:


> It's true. We carry a full line of Fauna Marin products. Here are the additives and supplements that we currently have in stock. We're uncertain on which "Ultra" powder you are looking for. Apparently the Fauna Marin marketing Team really likes using the word "Ultra" in their products.


I use the Fauna LPS Growth / Color that I picked up from Coral Reef Shop for my Acans and candy canes 
Incredible growth 
Very high quality product !


----------

